# Black Screen After POST After Windows Update



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

So, I recently went through a Windows update on our Windows 2019 Standard (with desktop experience) and I let it run overnight. When I came back into the office, I noticed I couldn't RDP into it. So, I switched over to it to see what was up. Black screen. Okay? I don't have any sort of sleep enabled, but I tried to wake it up anyways, and this was not regular behavior. So, I gave it another half hour to see if anything changed. Nothing.

I rebooted the machine, saw the POST screen, saw the Dell logo (yes, I'm using a Dell Inspiron as a makeshift server for AD) with the usual spinning Windows loading deal. Then, black screen. Gave it some time, again. Even left it overnight, again. Came back to the same black screen.

So far I've tried bootrec /fixboot, /rebuildbcd and /fixmbr. One of those wouldn't work, but the other two did. I extracted the Windows Server ISO onto a thumb drive and booted from that, I could only reformat or load command line. I've tried to boot into safe mode, but I've yet to successfully get to the option to do so. The only way that I could possibly do it is by shutting the computer off mid-what-would-be-Windows-loading three times. The recovery screen just doesn't pop up. I did, however, manage to get a Dell recovery screen one time and it had check options that all said that everything was fine.

I'm thoroughly stumped.


----------

